# evening visit



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Were just here for a apple snack8:20 pm
View attachment 1413


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Momma and the twins, nice. Those are some pretty nice looking apples you have going there SB, are those Granny Smiths ?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Ya Hit The nail on the head again YD


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They are my favorite apple they stay crunchy forever and make a great apple pie.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> They are my favorite apple they stay crunchy forever and make a great apple pie.


The boss can's those for pie, ( Hmmm deep dish apple pie )


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hot with a big ole scoop of vanilla ice cream.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh come on you guys...I am here at the hospital with...you know it, hospital food.

I baught my wife a peeler, corer, and slicer all in one last year. Dad has a G.S. tree. I prune it in the winter, fertilize it in the spring, spray it durring summer and pick my share in a few weeks. We make up bags of frozen apples and she makes apple crisp at least once a month if I am good ! My son loves it more than I do ! mmmm...yes with scoop or two of home made ice cream ...life is good.

The small, spoiled, bruised apple go to the tree stand....the deer can not leave em allone !!

Nice photo's SB10 !!! I have a few pear trees at home where I have deer too...just like your photo I often wake up in the morning and often see sights like your photo. Most often moma's with their twins maybe another doe...seldom do I see bucks.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Here's a pic I took In Sunbury Oh in March when I was at the predator expo=== 7 deer in the air at same time jumping the fenceOnce in a life time pic
View attachment 1417


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

back yard buck on trail cam couple years ago
View attachment 1418


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Again good photos !

Too many times I say....wish I had a camera !!

Outside of Bowling Green, Oh durring deer gun season I had 34 running accross a field about a half mile from me. I had my Leopolds with me it was a sight that is for sure ! Many really nice looking bucks scoring in the 150 class...there was one that dwarfed them all.

Some where I have a trail pic of a young 8 point who I had been watching for weeks. He either got the crap beat out of him or he got hit by a car one antler broke clean off the other hanging on by what looked like a piece of skull....I prefer your photos chowing down MMM.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Here's a pic of my largest. 1987 Nov 16th 205 Dressed. last buck I shot with my 7.65 Argentine custom mauser
View attachment 1419


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I remember those clothes, boots you have on...still have some too.

Great looking buck...do you guys still have those size bucks in the UP ??

Looks like your knee is in the gut pile..lol been there.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Not many late 80's til 95 was great . winter kill 95-96-97 Than the wolfs took over--But there are some nice ones if you can locate em


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hmmm...I have always seemed to be able to do that. Luck I think more than skill..but it may just be lucky skill. That buck certainly looked like it had nice heavy beams.

wolves huh...well I hope to reduce a few....only they will be in Alaska.

My first big buck went 205 too....I really did not notice untill I went to load it on the 3 wheeler. I quarted it and took it to the butcher...he was shocked at how much meat there was...even after I had taken the straps out.

Looks like a Remington grip plate on that rifle sitting there ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That boys antlers look massive.... So much for camo..lol


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey...he had a hat on


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great pictures SB10, the buck has more gray than you HA, but years later things have changed, the boots well- we call them haulpaks up here and have owned many pair's of them.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Here's a pic of Sharon with her Buck Nov 15 2008 6pt. She supplyed the venison that year.{guess who never heard the end of it}







Hope She's recouped by NOV. She's Getting a Little better Each Day
View attachment 1420


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Did you all drag it to there or did she shoot it out the kitchen window ?? lol I'm glad to hear she is feeling better, hopefully she'll be up and giving you the business real soon.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ditto ! And how come she has orange and in your photo ???


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

YD Your right again--Out the window would be fine But we did drag him from the truck for the pic. I had no still pic's so needed a few but lots on the camcorder you'd die laughting if you seen some of that footage. 243 NEF nosler 95 gr--40yds--2009 she was skunked so i'll send a pic of my monster. hee hee--But he sure ate good Hey!! OAC need hunter orange in MI


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Season Half gone Rainny foggy afternoon, Sharon got home from work didn't want to go to her blind to tired . I told her rainny day Bucks they'll be chasing.I didn't care to go hunting in the rain and get soaked. She kind of laughts says go sit in my blind. Ok I'll just do that. The Blind sits on a ridge over looking a clear cut.About 350 yds max shot. he was out 156 yds head down broad side move'en right along. I mooed at him he stopped,I fired and our venison was had. encore 25-06 117 gr nolser
View attachment 1426


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> Season Half gone Rainny foggy afternoon, Sharon got home from work didn't want to go to her blind to tired . I told her rainny day Bucks they'll be chasing.I didn't care to go hunting in the rain and get soaked. She kind of laughts says go sit in my blind. Ok I'll just do that. The Blind sits on a ridge over looking a clear cut.About 350 yds max shot. he was out 156 yds head down broad side move'en right along. I mooed at him he stopped,I fired and our venison was had. encore 25-06 117 gr nolser
> View attachment 1426


Right on, bet he tasted good, I've been out in some really miserable weather though not nice but very productive, most other hunters are at home watching t.v..


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> YD Your right again--Out the window would be fine But we did drag him from the truck for the pic. I had no still pic's so needed a few but lots on the camcorder you'd die laughting if you seen some of that footage. 243 NEF nosler 95 gr--40yds--2009 she was skunked so i'll send a pic of my monster. hee hee--But he sure ate good Hey!! OAC need hunter orange in MI


yes I knew you and I have to wear orange...I was just yanking your chain about you in your photo without orange..but you wife does. This buck is a good one too...all bucks are good.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Ya I know Buddy Back in those days I never used orange--mostly used snow camo head to toe but no snow that year. took some nice Bucks in the 80's Now its a must to wear orange. I at least use a cap now days. Don't walk hunt as much as I use to. legs are gett'en bad--more stump sitt'en now days and cover much less ground . The pits of the golden Years.







--P.S. How's your MOM doing? Hope She's doing Fine. Send our regards and get well soon


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

SB10,

Thank you for asking about mom. She is doing much better however she is still in ICU. She is have alot of troubles with being able to swallow and so caughs due to the fluids in her mouth and throat. They drip or slide down and head into her windpipe. Caughs it up and the cycles starts all over. She is tired because of it.

I remember those days of walking miles still hunting too...cross tracks and follow them ending up who knows where. Many times had to back track or just head in one dirrection till I crossed a two track or road...that is...having an good idea which way would be best. I know orange is must now..and in many ways a good idea. I have to say that I have yet to spoke a deer with orange. I still use snow camo though...that is when there is snow. You guys catch it ofter before we do.


----------

